# LINE-X PFF members only special



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

As I know most of you carry a cooler in the back of your truck, FOR A LIMITED TIME, we will coat the bottom of your ice chest with the purchase of any LINE-X bedliner. It works great and the cooler will stay put without sliding around. This offer is for PFF members only, so be sure to mention this post. Give us a call to schedule an appointment.

LINE-X of Pensacola
7607 Flowers St
850.455.8822


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Cooler bottom*

What do you charge to do a cooler bottom? I have several. thanks, Mike


----------



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

Cooler bottoms run anywhere from $20 - $75 depending on the size of the cooler and how far up the sides we go. The LINE-X machine has a counter for the amount of material and we only charge for the exact amount we use. I even have a cheap cooler that I coated inside and out....Probably as strong as some others.....


----------



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

This is one we did yesterday. It shows pretty well how you can change the whole look of your truck just by the condition of the bed!


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's some pictures of a 4-wheeler they sprayed for me. Great work!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What do you charge to do the inside of a jeep?


----------



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

Been a busy week or so...Let me answer a couple questions I have received and post a couple pictures. Jeep interiors start around $650, depending on option, premium, etc...best to call and we can figure it all out. YES, we do lift kits, leveling kits, wheels, tires, step bars, brush guard, winches, vent visors, etc...pretty much any accessories you can think of. We can install them or you can carry them out and install yourself. Check our prices, I think we are pretty competitive even with online once you figure in the hassle of shipping, and/or warranty return. We appreciate all the business that has come from the local word of mouth in Pensacola and big thanks to the forum! Any questions, please don't hesitate to call!

LINE-X of Pensacola
850.455.8822


----------



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Took my expedition to line X to have the front suspension leveled , after having the airbags replaced last year with an aftermarket shock and coil sytem front was sitting low.Bobby knew just what to due to solve my problem.Had parts ordered and installed as promised at a fair price. If you need any aftermarket parts or suspinsion work give them a call.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you carry or can you get fuel wheels I'm looking for a set for my truck 8 lug. Also how much to do a bed 08 Chevy 2500HD crew cab 6.5 bed. How much for a 6" lift for same truck. Pm me or call 850-607-4047 Thx


----------



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

This truck is just cool....Black, Chrome, and Mickey Thompson....how do you go wrong with that?


----------

